# Holding Chicken Leg Quarters



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

I hold Jerk Chicken Leg Quarters on both a steam table and improvised bain marie (grill) and keep getting the same result. After 4 hours at 135 farenheit, the chicken starts to fall apart. Shreds. Unpleasant.

I had a friend tell me to split my supply into two batches, that way I'll always have structured chicken. Sounds like a great idea.

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

135 is below 140, considered in the danger zone for bacterial growth and four hours is a long time to be holding it at that temperature. 
Otherwise I think your friend has the right idea. You can always warm the cooked and chilled back up supply at the right time but no need for the entire supply to be sitting in the steam table the entire service.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

The first question is why is the chicken sitting around for 4 hours? Is this a catering job? Self server restaurant style thing? Some more information would be helpful.  

Generally speaking, I would suggest perhaps par cooking the chicken as part of prep and holding it in the walk in. Finish on the grill or wherever and serve.


----------



## mgm0 (Nov 27, 2012)

I consulted in a Caribbean restaurant about a year ago and the jerk chicken was the bomb.
We usually left it marinating over night and cooked it first thing in the morning, once it was done it went to chill at room temperature(good ventilation will help get the skin as dry as possible= better skin once cooke). When people ordered it we just baked it again at 200C til the skin was done. It was great and as long as you cook it from room temperature it will always turn great with super crispy skin. 

Usually we cooked at 10 am so we had the morning batch ready by 11, that would last us through lunch. 4pm we would cook the dinner batch. No need to hold it warm and just reuse whatever you have left over for minced chicken in whatever way you want(make sure to either cook it again though). Ideally nothing would be left depending on how you can gauge what you'll need by service.

A piece of chicken leg would be done in 10 minutes(convection oven is needed here) if I remember correctly, if you want speed reheat them in batches. It really all depends on your needs but it is definitely doable.

bonus points if you fry it, No flour or nothing just throw the whole leg(cutting in half for convenience) in the frier and see the magic happen, it makes some real good Caribbean style fried chicken.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

sgsvirgil said:


> The first question is why is the chicken sitting around for 4 hours? Is this a catering job? Self server restaurant style thing? Some more information would be helpful.
> 
> Generally speaking, I would suggest perhaps par cooking the chicken as part of prep and holding it in the walk in. Finish on the grill or wherever and serve.


Still slow after the freeze.


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

chefwriter said:


> 135 is below 140, considered in the danger zone for bacterial growth and four hours is a long time to be holding it at that temperature.


It's the actual hot hold recommend temp, as long as the chicken has been cooked to 165°F for at least 15 seconds. Four hours is a long time. Slow days suck.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

*redbeerd cantu, How long does it take to cook the Jerk Chicken ???????? *


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

chefbillyb said:


> *redbeerd cantu, How long does it take to cook the Jerk Chicken ???????? *


Couple minutes on grill for char, then 55 mins at 350F braise.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

redbeerd cantu said:


> Couple minutes on grill for char, then 55 mins at 350F braise.


Chef, I would try to wrap a few together in foil, on a rack in a warmer so as to not touch the bottom of a pan. Then cover the whole pan with foil. By wrapping the chicken they will stay warm and tender in a slight amount of steam coming off each chicken piece.... Good luck my friend.......ChefBillyB


----------



## redbeerd cantu (Aug 7, 2013)

chefbillyb said:


> Chef, I would try to wrap a few together in foil, on a rack in a warmer so as to not touch the bottom of a pan. Then cover the whole pan with foil. By wrapping the chicken they will stay warm and tender in a slight amount of steam coming off each chicken piece.... Good luck my friend.......ChefBillyB


Will try this today.


----------



## jaymer (Dec 9, 2020)

Had my BBQ biz for 9 years. Hours 11-8. 2 big Ole Hickory pits. Real stuff.
Cooked 2 batches of chicken every day... 1 for lunch, 1 for dinner.
Wrapped each piece of chicken in ceran wrap and held in warmer. Had qtrs/thighs and boneless breasts.
Always tossed the dark meat and saved White for smoked chicken salad. 
Could def. tell quality change between old lunch chicken and fresh dinner chicken... enough to NOT SERVE older chicken.

Jaymer's slogan: _*Life's too short to serve yesterday's chicken.*_


----------

